# short term foster home for stray cat



## Jo2015 (Dec 5, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone can help. A friendly stray cat was very neglected so have had her checked by vets and been gradually building her back to full health although she still tends to be somewhat nervous and only stay near you for a few hours and disappears outside. I would like to officially home her as she is so beautifully natured. I am having to move into temporary lodgings for 6 months until i buy my new house. Could anyone foster her for this 6 month period until i get my home. I will pay for this and her food etc but only have a small budget.
Would be great to home her in berkshire area but happy to travel as long as its a friendly home for this beautiful stray : )


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't see how anyone could foster a nervous cat who disappears outside, a foster carer would need to keep them indoors.


----------



## Jo2015 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cookieandme said:


> I can't see how anyone could foster a nervous cat who disappears outside, a foster carer would need to keep them indoors.


I wasnt asking for feedback that isnt going to be useful. If you can help great. If not please keep personal opinion to yourself. Thank you


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Jo2015 said:


> I wasnt asking for feedback that isnt going to be useful. If you can help great. If not please keep personal opinion to yourself. Thank you


I dont think that answer was called for. and you are not going to get anyone to help you if your tone is like that.The reply was offering advice- .If you have this cats interests at heart you would realize .If the fosterer were to let the cat out and it went missing-how would you feel?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Well done Jo on helping this cat and I hope you will be able to keep her.

I'm sure you are quite happy for a fosterer to keep her indoors aren't you...at least, I saw nothing in your original post which suggested you had other ideas. I have just taken on an old(ish) entire Tom who has been, to my friend's knowledge, a stray for at least four years. He has not been out yet, had treatment for abscess also an FIV test. He will be castrated next week when he has a couple of teeth out at the same time.

I hope you will manage to keep her as it is extremely rewarding watching them get physically fitter (he's up to 5.6kg now, so a biggish chap and very handsome) but also to see them becoming confident and friendly and walking towards you when you go in to put the feed down instead of running off into a corner. You might try the local community website for your area, ''Street Life'', free to advertise you might find a kindly neighbor there who is happy to help...Good luck .


----------

